# mediterranian(?)diet



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

my auto crrect will not work on this, and i know it isnt spelled right. any way, is is spelled close enough you can figure out if you have ever tried it? sorry about not looking it up, i have 2 cats and a dog holding me down.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is a great article on Paleo vs Mediterranean vs Atkins (modified). I have tried Med and Atkins and had much better luck with Atkins as the 1st 2 week kick start really does kill the cravings I have for carbs and sugars. I just add more fruit and vegetables than his original plan does.

The Med. diet has been touted as very successful but I have yet to meet any skinny people who have done it long term in the hundreds I have talked to. I loved it for variety and ease but it allows breads and rice and noodles which I find to just pack on the pounds no matter how small the amounts I eat. 

You need to try one to see what you like. 
I am currently doing modified Atkins and loving it as always. I still miss bread/rice/potatoes but once I have lost about 10 lbs, I can ease back into them at least once a week without any harm.

Also, I like to have a drink at night with my DH and Scotch/water seems to be ok on Atkins. When I reach my ideal weight I do go back to wine as I prefer it, but the wine seems to trigger, (in me at least), a desire for candy and snacks. Must be my earlier training!!! haha just kidding.
http://beingfitandhealthyrocks.com/paleo-diet-vs-mediterranean-diet-vs-atkins-diet/


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

yes, i have been on bout every one too--lifetime member of weight watchers.my biggest problem is that one mistake, and the pounds find me again. i have a book on south beach, havent tried it yet. the heart clinic i'm going to touts the one i mentioned. as i get older, my weight on the scales dont change too much--but the "flab" seems. muscle tome probably. thanks so much SG


----------

